# FUCK THE SECRETS



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

wathup fools,
The bike will be named Fatal Sunrise
this is a paint version of the bike (sissybar aint in the pic+some other small stuff)









the two main styles I'm going with are the flame design parts from Wicked Metal Works
and square twist parts (custom as well as china)
since I'll be doing a tangerine Kandy paintjob I thought it would look better to with gold and chrome for the parts to give it that oldschool look  
back fender:


















front fender, second brace needs to be mounted:









upholstery just to put on the display, not on the bike









custom wheels, no wongs but they custom :biggrin: 









gold accent nipples









wheels spoked in two by two pairs


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

the china parts I'll be using, not realy alot :cheesy: 













































bullet light cap will also get plated  









wicked flame sprocket:


















light caps will get plated gold









display, will get finished in the summertime  









sissybars and forks waiting to get goldplated


















KaDa's airset









the engraved exclusive plaque to fly in the back:









the bike frame will be painted by djoce from france www.djoce.com
(he also did AMB's trike and clownin players bike from Marlo)
metal works will be done by ATR customs over here in Belgium once I receive the rest of the metalwork


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

looks very good milz

and yeah fuck secrets :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

A man with a plan!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

NICE DOGG


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

some other small stuff I orderd


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

www.djoce.fr


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 8 2008, 10:35 AM~10822858
> *wathup fools,
> The bike will be named Fatal Sunrise
> this is a paint version of the bike (sissybar aint in the pic+some other small stuff)
> ...


hell yea i am proud to be part of this build the bike is going to be real nice bro and you need me to gold plate them twisted grip :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

thats going to be sick looking. :thumbsup:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

I like the looks of this bike


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86' Chevy_@Jun 8 2008, 11:55 AM~10823465
> * I like the looks of this bike
> *


thanks homie, the main concern for me is to give it that oldschool tough
that's why I went with the gold and chroom and the square twist  
frame will be radical or full (not shure)
and it will have tangerine kandy, red and orange pinstripes, dark orange murals and goldleaf :0


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

lots of clean bikes coming out from out there, keep up the good work


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

we got the same fender brace design


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

:0 Damn milz we have 2 nice projects very similar with an old school style!
Maybe a lil battle for the end of the year


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

:0 Looks sick!


----------



## LaYiNgItLoW (Jun 9, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LaYiNgItLoW (Jun 9, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

looking good keep on it


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LaYiNgItLoW_@Jun 8 2008, 09:23 PM~10826850
> *:thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jun 8 2008, 02:34 PM~10824209
> *we got the same fender brace design
> *


had the same design, I'm using the triple twist braces now not the customs anymore


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jun 8 2008, 03:00 PM~10824301
> *:0 Damn milz we have 2 nice projects very similar with an old school style!
> Maybe a lil battle for the end of the year
> *


you got it homeboy, will there be a second beçancon this year?
if so me and you can have word and check out eachothers bikes


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 9 2008, 10:25 AM~10828185
> *you got it homeboy, will there be a second beçancon this year?*


I hope that. :dunno: 


> *if so me and you can have word and check out eachothers bikes
> *



There is a fuckin' paparazzi who has taken some spy pics of my project today.Maybe on Layitlow later :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 9 2008, 02:23 PM~10828467
> *pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:
> *


Fuck the paparazzis because i like the secrets :biggrin:


----------



## El Wexican (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jun 9 2008, 11:22 AM~10830231
> *Fuck the paparazzis because i like the secrets :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

:biggrin: its gonna be tuff competition  

you never posted the pic of the handlebars on here hu badass? :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

:0


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 9 2008, 07:53 PM~10830446
> *:biggrin:  its gonna be tuff competition
> 
> you never posted the pic of the handlebars on here hu badass?  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks guys

for Amb go to my bike topic...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

very nice


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

thx homie, stuff just layin around for the moment, haven't got time with all the schoolwork but after that it will all happen in a rush


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

you know what i need to get this ball rolling :biggrin: 

A FRAME AND METAL :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

Ill have everything at the end of august


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 12 2008, 11:23 AM~10852920
> *Ill have everything at the end of august
> *


I think you will have a lot of work just before the reopening of school :biggrin:


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Nice bike, very nice.......


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jun 12 2008, 05:25 AM~10853079
> *I think you will have a lot of work just before the reopening of school :biggrin:
> *


yup but ima work on it during schoolperiod too


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

looking real good man


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

X2


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

first day









second day









this gave me an idea of what my bike should look like


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SHOULD LOOK NICE


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

first upper display panel upholstered








 

displays lower panel (the upper panel comes on top of this one)



















also installed a small turntable for the seat, pics later


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

got some ideas for the murals

something like this on the tank:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

quick mock up of the display, shit hasnt been glued together and standpoles still need to bee made (four, one in each corner)



















for an idea of the size, thats a can in the pic


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

bump


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jul 18 2008, 10:07 AM~11119415
> *quick mock up of the display, shit hasnt been glued together and standpoles still need to bee made (four, one in each corner)
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Nice project


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 21 2008, 11:08 PM~11145175
> *Nice project
> *


x2


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 21 2008, 10:01 PM~11145097
> *Looks good.
> *


thx homie


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

keep it up bro, looking good


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)




----------



## D-Low (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jul 29 2008, 03:20 PM~11204566
> *
> 
> 
> ...



niceeeee  , 

now get em plated boy! :rant:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

chill the fuck out homz one thing at a time :biggrin:













shits gettin goldplated next week


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

bump for the homie, didnt see all this, all lookin good bro


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

damn strong stuff up there in belgium...

its my hometown boy Im born in belgium!

Keep up the good work brother!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Low+Jul 29 2008, 09:14 AM~11204855-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes sir some of that wicked plating


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

News of the frame  ...


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Aug 8 2008, 07:19 AM~11290565
> *News of the frame  ...
> *


now thats a good question :biggrin: i think its for soon, my welder is waiting :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

TTT got my chine parts in today pics later, one question for sic of darren if he got the handle bars yet, is that handlebar empty inside or is it all metal?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

probaly all metal, its the same as what is welded in my frame


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

hope not cuz I got twisted grips from bicycle designer and they have a different way to mount them ( pics tonight).
Hope I can fix that without damaging anything...
and if I cant the bitches at atr will do it for me :cheesy:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

i think that twisted rod is thinner then round handlebars do so don't know how you gonna hold the grips on them :biggrin: 

and there ain't no bitches at ATR :uh: other wise we wouldn't do shit since we would be playin with them bitches :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

il try to get the grips on there, you got an idea to fit them?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

i'll figure something out :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

turntable


----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)

looks good!!


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

thx family


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Sep 6 2008, 12:03 PM~11535030
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looks real good homie, keep up the good work


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

display finished, metal work for the frame in progress uffin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:0 Yes sir man....  gonna be a sick bike!!! :biggrin: It's nice to see the evolution, keep that good work ''on the low'' :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 6 2008, 12:14 PM~12080666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh chit


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

time to welding homie


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 6 2008, 12:31 PM~12080815
> *oh chit
> *


you like that hu


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Nov 6 2008, 12:42 PM~12080920
> *time to welding homie
> *


wasup homie, you checkin out the updates ? :biggrin: 
hope te meet you soon and see your bike


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 6 2008, 12:47 PM~12080972
> *you like that hu
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

headlight


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Nov 6 2008, 08:42 PM~12080920
> *time to welding homie
> *


you know that :biggrin: its almost ready for welding


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

sneaaaak :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## yillo (Aug 20, 2008)

dude that is nice bike ur building loco .................................


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

thinkin about reupholstering the seat cuz it doesn't realy pop out since it's the same color as the disply upholstery.
What about some ostrich leather, ya'll think that would look nice?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

You will be bringing this bike to the French lowrider Bike Championship Show next year?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 21 2008, 04:31 PM~12219807
> *thinkin about reupholstering the seat cuz it doesn't realy pop out since it's the same color as the disply upholstery.
> What about some ostrich leather, ya'll think that would look nice?
> 
> ...


yeah would look good homie, but don't forget leather is more dificult to give it the right form comparing to the velour material :biggrin:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 21 2008, 04:31 PM~12219807
> *thinkin about reupholstering the seat cuz it doesn't realy pop out since it's the same color as the disply upholstery.
> What about some ostrich leather, ya'll think that would look nice?
> 
> ...


what'supppppp exclusive belgian boys  
hey milz you make a pimp bike :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 21 2008, 08:46 AM~12219913
> *You will be bringing this bike to the French lowrider Bike Championship Show next year?
> *


yeah fo shure if the painter get's it done by than, why what you know about france?
you commin? :cheesy:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 21 2008, 09:01 AM~12220019
> *yeah would look good homie, but don't forget leather is more dificult to give it the right form comparing to the velour material  :biggrin:
> *


yeah I know but I realy got the grip of it since I did the complete display


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Nov 21 2008, 12:46 PM~12221902
> *what'supppppp exclusive belgian boys
> hey milz you make a pimp bike :biggrin:
> *


wathup homie
can't wait to meet and compete you and your ride at the lowrider show in may


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 22 2008, 09:02 PM~12230167
> *yeah I know but I realy got the grip of it since I did the complete display
> *


wel yeah, thats why i tell you that leather is completely different then velour :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 22 2008, 02:04 PM~12230458
> *wel yeah, thats why i tell you that leather is completely different then velour :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: 
Ill get it fixed  :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 22 2008, 04:18 PM~12231088
> *
> *


im thinkin about maybee going with two different kinda leathers, darker brown normal leather on the sides and ostrich lighter leather in the center


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

bike wont be finished for the show in may, sorry badass but there won't be any competition :biggrin: Jk prolly lot of nice bikes commin out.
anyway I feel realy bad but I ain't got the $ for now.


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 21 2008, 02:28 PM~12488601
> *bike wont be finished for the show in may, sorry badass but there won't be any competition  :biggrin: Jk prolly lot of nice bikes commin out.
> anyway I feel realy bad but I ain't got the $ for now.
> *


just one word: ASSHOLE!!!!! :biggrin: 
that's not finished===========>5 months!!!!
Me too, the deadline will be hard because i have broken my right hand few days ago!!!
and i have a lot of work again but nothing isn't impossible...
good luck homie...


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Dec 22 2008, 02:35 PM~12499670
> *just one word: ASSHOLE!!!!!                    :biggrin:
> that's not finished===========>5 months!!!!
> Me too, the deadline will be hard because i have broken my right hand few days ago!!!
> ...


ain't got the cash to back it up for now so you'll have to wait to check it out some other time  
anyway I'll be happy to meet you in may and be prepared cuz you never know with your boy milz :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 27 2008, 09:57 AM~12536339
> *ain't got the cash to back it up for now so you'll have to wait to check it out some other time
> anyway I'll be happy to meet you in may and be prepared cuz you never know with your boy milz :biggrin:
> *


last progress ATR did one my bike.
after this it will be put on hold till juli


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jan 22 2009, 01:34 AM~12779837
> *last progress ATR did one my bike.
> after this it will be put on hold till juli
> 
> ...


can't wait to see thsi project finish  
keep up the good work


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

sad but true... gonna try to keep it in a dry room to prevent it from rusting too much...  let me know when your ready to finish it...


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 22 2009, 12:19 PM~12780084
> *sad but true... gonna try to keep it in a dry room to prevent it from rusting too much...    let me know when your ready to finish it...
> *


nice welding my friend


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 22 2009, 04:19 AM~12780084
> *sad but true... gonna try to keep it in a dry room to prevent it from rusting too much...    let me know when your ready to finish it...
> *


I will


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

TTT for this mofucka


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

badass you still commin to the show with your bike?
im redoin my standpoles soon cuz i didn't like the first ones, pics soon


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 30 2009, 09:50 AM~13429199
> *badass you still commin to the show with your bike?
> im redoin my standpoles soon cuz i didn't like the first ones, pics soon
> *


Sorry bro.  my bike won't be to Illzach this year because i want to come out my crazy lowbike when it will be finished maybe in few months i think...


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Mar 30 2009, 06:04 AM~13429584
> *Sorry bro.    my bike won't be to Illzach this year because i want to come out my crazy lowbike when it will be finished maybe in few months i think...
> *


that sucks homie, mine will be their neither  
your still comming right?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 8 2008, 09:35 AM~10822858
> *wathup fools,
> The bike will be named Fatal Sunrise
> this is a paint version of the bike (sissybar aint in the pic+some other small stuff)
> ...


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE !


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 30 2009, 09:10 AM~13430979
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIE !
> *


thanks bro


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

since I called my stopic fuck the secrets I might as well post some pics :uh: :biggrin: 





































for my credit board im going with kinda this oldskool style









all weldings done by my amigo Tony at ATR customs
debutting somewhere around september of this year


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 30 2009, 08:16 AM~13431070
> *since I called my stopic fuck the secrets I might as well post some pics  :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Bikes coming out nice homie


----------



## D-Low (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 30 2009, 05:16 PM~13431070
> *since I called my stopic fuck the secrets I might as well post some pics  :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Very niceee Homiee
ATR doin it again


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

I dont think i'm comming to the show because i have 450 km between Paris and Illzach and that's too much just for one day witout my lowbike  ...

Really nice frame design my homie!!! :cheesy: i like it...
Who is tony from ATR???i don't know this guy :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Mar 30 2009, 12:17 PM~13432745
> *I dont think i'm comming to the show because i have 450 km between Paris and Illzach and that's too much just for one day witout my lowbike  ...
> 
> Really nice frame design my homie!!! :cheesy: i like it...
> ...


damnit fool I gotta drive like double that and I aint even got a drivers license  
thanks, I like the design to, gonna look even better with the face parts


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Mar 30 2009, 08:17 PM~13432745
> *I dont think i'm comming to the show because i have 450 km between Paris and Illzach and that's too much just for one day witout my lowbike  ...
> 
> Really nice frame design my homie!!! :cheesy: i like it...
> ...


oh common bro, get to illzach :biggrin: we gonna eat some churros and talk about all the lowbikes of the us :biggrin:  

AND YEAH WHO IS THAT TONY??? :dunno: AND WHAT IS ATR??? :dunno:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 30 2009, 12:42 PM~13432961
> *oh common bro, get to illzach  :biggrin:  we gonna eat some churros and talk about all the lowbikes of the us  :biggrin:
> 
> AND YEAH WHO IS THAT TONY??? :dunno: AND WHAT IS ATR??? :dunno:
> *


some ****  :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Low_@Mar 30 2009, 06:41 PM~13431831
> *Very niceee Homiee
> ATR doin it again
> *


DAMN this ***** is still alive :0 :uh: 

When are we finishing "El Desafio"? :biggrin: you know peeps ain't ready for that D-Low thang


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 30 2009, 09:38 PM~13433400
> *some ****   :biggrin:
> *


FAIL


----------



## D-Low (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker+Mar 30 2009, 09:38 PM~13433400-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:dunno: 








:dunno: 





J/P :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-Low (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 30 2009, 09:42 PM~13433439
> *DAMN this ***** is still alive  :0  :uh:
> 
> When are we finishing "El Desafio"?  :biggrin: you know peeps ain't ready for that D-Low thang
> *


you know it's happening
just waitin for the metalworks to start  
ATR doin it big


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jul 18 2008, 08:07 AM~11119415
> *quick mock up of the display, shit hasnt been glued together and standpoles still need to bee made (four, one in each corner)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 6 2008, 12:14 PM~12080666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

more!!!!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 30 2009, 09:24 PM~13438829
> *more!!!!
> *


check out the clean metal work    



























check out the custom switch holder :0


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 31 2009, 09:46 AM~13442651
> *check out the clean metal work
> 
> 
> ...


you give me some inspiration bro! 

badass work!


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 damn tony, the welding is perfect!!!


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Mar 31 2009, 06:34 PM~13443513
> *:0  :0  :0 damn tony, the welding is perfect!!!
> *


  

problem is it heats too much and the risks of deforming are there, thats why on the skirts we didn't weld it fully to prevent it from deforming and messing up the design


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 31 2009, 12:13 PM~13444318
> *
> 
> problem is it heats too much and the risks of deforming are there, thats why on the skirts we didn't weld it fully to prevent it from deforming and messing up the design
> *


pretty sure it won't deform homie gonna start the box this vacation


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

pretty sure it would :yes: but it didnt happen and it holds good anyway, no worries  yeah start the box, you have the priviledge of having vacation, thats the past for me :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 31 2009, 01:21 PM~13444838
> *pretty sure it would :yes:  but it didnt happen and it holds good anyway, no worries    yeah start the box, you have the priviledge of having vacation, thats the past for me  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


truuuf :biggrin: 

btw im reupholstering my seat :0 :biggrin:


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Apr 1 2009, 11:38 AM~13451521
> *:biggrin:
> *


You are here Assholeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Apr 1 2009, 11:38 AM~13451521
> *:biggrin:
> *


hahahahaha you in here too :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 1 2009, 10:56 AM~13454124
> *hahahahaha you in here too :biggrin:
> *


who is this guy?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

vegas, member of westbarrio, i'm allways laughing with him, very cool homie


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Apr 1 2009, 07:17 PM~13454333
> *who is this guy?
> *


This is a gay in french porn movies :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Apr 1 2009, 06:05 AM~13451846
> *You are here Assholeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :biggrin:
> *



TTTT


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

eh yoooooooo sup exclusives!!!  

verry good job 
your bike have been ready for da contest in may?


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Apr 1 2009, 12:43 PM~13454991
> *eh yoooooooo sup exclusives!!!
> 
> verry good job
> ...


nope it won't be there  
I haven't got enough for the paint for the moment but it will be ready for ilzach 10'


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

for the moment i work on one 12inch for my son 
fuck secret :biggrin:


http://i413.photobucket.com/albums/pp211/L...pg?t=1238616809

http://i413.photobucket.com/albums/pp211/L...pg?t=1238617002


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Apr 1 2009, 01:17 PM~13455280
> *for the moment i work on one 12inch for my son
> fuck secret :biggrin:
> 
> ...


nice work homie, lovin that special skirt design  
what paint you going with?


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

thanks homie for da peint the rest will be a surprise :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Apr 2 2009, 02:10 PM~13466559
> *thanks homie for da peint the rest will be a surprise :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: cool cool I'll see you in illzach than right?


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

:dunno: :tears: €€€€€€€€€€€€


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

whut up bro nice build


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Apr 4 2009, 04:53 PM~13484191
> *whut up bro nice build
> *


thanks family, hows your bike comming along?


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

both rims finished, I like how they turned out  


















other small parts that have been finished:









antenna:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

nice relacing homie  , but where are the custom parts??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Apr 16 2009, 10:33 AM~13594364
> *nice relacing homie  , but where are the custom parts??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


forks, sissybars and handlebars are getting plated in Texas if all goes well  
other than that you just have some small custom stuff like the switchholder, airtankholder & sprocket. more than enough for me


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Apr 16 2009, 11:18 AM~13594733
> *forks, sissybars and handlebars are getting plated in Texas if all goes well
> other than that you just have some small custom stuff like the switchholder, airtankholder & sprocket. more than enough for me
> *


TTT 
cant wait to see this bike


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

next stop: Djoce


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Apr 16 2009, 11:35 AM~13594867
> *TTT
> cant wait to see this bike
> *


thank you bro, will you be in illzach?


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 9 2009, 04:20 PM~13838088
> *
> 
> 
> ...



le guidon est fou vieux!!!!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

H- bars look good homie,
keep up this bad ass build


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 9 2009, 05:20 PM~13838088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 10 2009, 02:26 AM~13838643
> *looking good
> *


X2


----------



## D-Low (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+May 10 2009, 01:26 AM~13838643-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X3

Too bad you didn't go with full gold parts
Fuckin Financial Crisis :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Low_@May 11 2009, 09:06 AM~13850946
> *X3
> 
> Too bad you didn't go with full gold parts
> ...


I actualy think It will look better like this, take a look at some of the real classics most of them have chrome forks and gold HBs :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

this one for ex


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

summer vacation in just around the corner so Im going to search for a vacation job so i can make sure I have my frame painted by djoce around september  
more pics this summer :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 11 2009, 08:25 AM~13851136
> *this one for ex
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@May 13 2009, 08:10 AM~13872457
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 13 2009, 07:44 AM~13872254
> *summer vacation in just around the corner so Im going to search for a vacation job so i can make sure I have my frame painted by djoce around september
> more pics this summer  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


LIAR SHE WILL BE FINISHED THE PEINT FOR THE CONTEST AHAHAHA BEAUTIFUL ATTEMPT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 9 2009, 03:20 PM~13838088
> *
> 
> 
> ...



They were shipped this morning, now I have plenty of room in my back seat, for my parts............. :0


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@May 13 2009, 11:22 AM~13873924
> *LIAR SHE WILL BE FINISHED THE PEINT FOR THE CONTEST AHAHAHA BEAUTIFUL ATTEMPT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Im only 17 bro I still go to school fulltime and barely had enough money to pay my parts, how could I pay djoce


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

been there, done that  gotta love having a job :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 11 2009, 05:08 AM~13849724
> *X2
> *


+1


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 14 2009, 03:05 AM~13882539
> *been there, done that    gotta love having a job  :biggrin:
> *


  






:biggrin: JK bro when it's finished you will love it


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

I will be taking cherry to the show in two weeks so Im getting the lady ready for show, might make a nice lil display for it


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)




----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

we want more pics hno: hno: hno:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 31 2009, 10:55 AM~14053309
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Looks clean homie


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 31 2009, 11:55 AM~14053309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 31 2009, 01:55 PM~14053309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

about a month ago


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

at the show
puttin the finishing touch  


















check out the credti board, fuckin nuts :0 


















Fatal Sunrise


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

tank mural by djoce


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

result :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

special thanks to:
Djoce for the paint and love he put in the bike
sic713 for the handlebars
Drop'em for getting my parts plated
Family 
ATR customs for the metal work
Wicked metal works for the faced parts
All the homies at the show
all the clubs who attented the show: Luxurious,westbarrio,eastridaz and exclusive


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

wait till i post my pics :biggrin:  and the pics of the shoot!!! that was crazy, photographer found a goooooooooooooood place to shoot it and it came out great!!!!!! tomorrow hes shooting my trike, hope the weather is nice, by the way the newspaper is comming out on tuesday, since i'm leaving tuesday morning, YOU CAN IMAGINE i'm gonna pick a few news papers that day, thats something to keep forever


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

yeah buy one for me to if possible, I can't wait to see the pics of the shoot, those were the best of all!!!!


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

just got back home, wasup lil :cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 31 2009, 02:00 PM~14053995
> *special thanks to:
> Djoce for the paint and love he put in the bike
> sic713 for the handlebars
> ...



No problem brother, thats what we family do to help each other


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jun 1 2009, 10:59 AM~14061817
> *No problem brother, thats what we family do to help each other
> *


excactly  
when I come down to vegas ill pas by texas first and bring you and your family some european hospitality


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 1 2009, 11:00 AM~14061828
> *excactly
> when I come down to vegas ill pas by texas first and bring you and your family some european hospitality
> *


ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLREADY! :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

can't wait to get the official pics shot by the photographer, gonna print out the one where me and tony are holding the plaque and gonna make it poster size and hang it up in my house


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

The candy paintjob is crazy!!!it's just a Djoce paintjob :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

home made air kit?? :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

mind if i steal a couple of your pics for my thread?


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 2 2009, 08:12 PM~14077164
> *mind if i steal a couple of your pics for my thread?
> *


ofcoarse not brother


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

SUPP MILZ you put it in ya room already :biggrin:  gonna contact the other photographer to do the magazine feature this summer


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 3 2009, 04:56 AM~14080354
> *SUPP MILZ you put it in ya room already  :biggrin:   gonna contact the other photographer to do the magazine feature this summer
> *


supp bro, yeah it sits in my room since monday :0 shit looks awesome, kind of distracting when im studying :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

when is the next time you bringing it out?  :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 10 2009, 06:26 AM~14723209
> *  when is the next time you bringing it out?   :biggrin:
> *


not sure yet, when is the show you talked to me about, the one that had 4000 visitors.
I might take it out there


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

TTT............... WHATS GOING ON PEOPLE :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

chillin, got a show comming up so we taking the masterpieces out to close the show season  gonna be a great show i think, we gonna show these peeps how we do it :biggrin: and if everything goes good we got 2 lolow cars on the way to europe, straight outa cali


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 22 2009, 08:09 AM~15432827
> *chillin, got a show comming up so we taking the masterpieces out to close the show season    gonna be a great show i think, we gonna show these peeps how we do it  :biggrin:  and if everything goes good we got 2 lolow cars on the way to europe, straight outa cali  *



:0 Man BIG BUISNESS......................


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 31 2009, 03:49 PM~14053936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


like the paint and the colors! everthing looks well executed!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

bad ass build


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

where are the new pics???????????????????????, :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 31 2009, 03:49 PM~14053936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking real good bro


----------

